# Steaming Chicken in Tefal Steamer?



## neilrufc (Jan 7, 2007)

Hi,

On my steamer box, it has a picture of the steamer with a chicken joint ooking in the steamer. I have a joint of chicken for today and instead of roasting the chicken I would like to steam it. The recipe book that came with the steamer does not mention anything about chicken joints, has anyone steamed a full chicken before? If so, how long do I steam it for please? Its a medium chicken btw

Thanks for reading


----------



## boufa06 (Jan 7, 2007)

neilrufc, I should say 25-30 minutes of steaming the medium size chicken should be sufficient.  I do not know how your Tefal steamer looks like but the way to steam a chicken is to put it in a heat-proof dish about at least 2-inch in depth to contain the juice during the steaming process.  Fill the bottom pot with about 2-3 inches of water, bring it to a boil, put the dish containing the marinated chicken on the steaming rack, cover it and steam on high heat for 10 minutes.  Switch to medium heat and continue steaming for a further 15 to 20 minutes or until the chicken is cooked through the bone.


----------



## GB (Jan 7, 2007)

I have never had luck steaming chicken. I always end up with very dry meat. Let us know how yours turns out.


----------



## neilrufc (Jan 7, 2007)

The chicken is 1.2kg. In the instructions it does say chicken 450g 30 - 35 mins so should I use this as a guide and cook for around 90 mins?

Thanks


----------



## boufa06 (Jan 7, 2007)

In that case, check the chicken after 30 minutes of steaming and if necessary add water and steam for an additional 15 minutes.


----------



## Michael in FtW (Jan 7, 2007)

Tefal makes several models of steamers - and part of the timing question is "how long does it take to reach steaming temp, and what is the temp?" Obviously the actual cooking timing shouldn't start until it reaches temp (the Tefal TURBO steamer is supposed to hit steam temp in about 15 seconds while other models will require several minutes). And, if your steamer only hits 185°F/85°C - it will require a little longer than if it hits 212°F/100°C. Another thing that will affect the cooking time is the temperature of the chicken when you start - room temp (about 70°F/21°C) of right out of the refrigerator (40°F/4.5°C).

I'm going to guess that for a 1.2kg whole chicken the answer will be somewhere between 30-60 minutes ... based on the fact that if you put a 3-4 pound chicken into a pot of boiling water and reduce it to a simmer - the cooking time will be about 60-75 minutes.


----------



## neilrufc (Jan 11, 2007)

Hi,

Thanks for your replies, the steamer hits the temp straight away (when orange light is on) I never got round to steaming chicken in end (roasted in oven) but hope to do it this weekend, As soon as juices run clear chicken is done yeah?

Thanks


----------



## boufa06 (Jan 11, 2007)

neilrufc said:
			
		

> Hi,Thanks for your replies, the steamer hits the temp straight away (when orange light is on) I never got round to steaming chicken in end (roasted in oven) but hope to do it this weekend, As soon as juices run clear chicken is done yeah?Thanks


 I do not quite understand what you mean by 'juices run clear.'  In any case, a good way to test whether a chicken is done is to poke through with a skewer at the meatier parts (breast or leg) and make sure that no trace of blood oozes out.

In Asian cooking (where steaming is used extensively), there are varying tastes as to the correct degree of doneness.  It is not unusual to find hints of blood in the deepest part of what is considered a well-steamed chicken.  In your case, you must gradually determine your taste and adjust the steaming time accordingly (and also relative to the steamer you are using) over some period of time.  Even if you do not get things perfect from the start, keep on trying.  After all, a chicken that has been steamed for insufficient time can always be returned to the steamer for additional steaming without any adverse consequences, except of course what you may have to do with impatient guests. On the other hand, over-steaming the chicken will not cause nearly the same harm as over-roasting it.  The meat will simply fall off the bones with little effort but it will otherwise be as moist and tasty as when the chicken is steamed correctly.

Make sure you do not forget to place the chicken on a dish  on the steamer rack in order to collect the juices.


----------



## GB (Jan 11, 2007)

boufa06 said:
			
		

> I do not quite understand what you mean by 'juices run clear.'  In any case, a good way to test whether a chicken is done is to poke through with a skewer at the meatier parts (breast or leg) and make sure that no trace of blood oozes out.


This is exactly what "juices running clear" means. The juices are clear, not bloody.

Yes that is one way to check. Another, more accurate way, is to get a thermometer and take the temp of the chicken. That will tell you exactly when it is done.


----------



## Candocook (Jan 11, 2007)

And sometimes there is even a trace of blood near the bone of a well done chicken. I have forgotten the reason.
For me personally, I would not like a steamed chicken. The roast chicken has so much more appeal.


----------

